# my phishing protection keeps turning off



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't know if there is a conflict or what but my phishing on my Norton Protection keeps cutting off. It seems like when I open IE7 it turns off or if I open Google Chrome and close it and then open IE7 it cuts off. I'm trying to figure out if another phishing protection keeps coming on through Google chrome and cutting the one I want to use as default on Norton ??


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Nobody knows? Okay :cry


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2009)

IE has a built-in phishing filter, maybe it's conflicting with that? Not sure about Chrome, but it might as well.


----------



## wguru (May 3, 2009)

*Same issue w/filter - not resolved*

I read that any two phishing filters will conflict w/ea other, but clearly there's an unresolved issue here (as nobody's explaining why it is consistantly found disabled).

As for stating that IE has a 'default' phishing filter, that is to a degree, misleading.

IE only provides options for their p' filter's use, it is not by default enabled, and I too keep finding it disabled both in IE's tools internet options advance tickable and Norton's (no matter which way I try to enable it permanently, ie; using that tickable or Norton's option).


----------

